# Skunk babies



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Well on Saturday they arrived. 4 bundles of future stripped monsters. I have kept it quiet for a few days cause some of you may remember the mum had a baby in November last year but failed to produce milk. This time she has produced 4 huge babies - well they seem much bigger than her last one and the other baby I reared last year. They are still there so she must have got the milk flowing this time. I can't check cause there is no way you are getting near mum at the mo. but they seem to be growing and are still active. Its amazing how many hours my partner and I spend trying to catch a glimpse of them when mum pops out the feed.:2thumb:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

I remember things went badly last time.Wow, congratulations Stoaty, glad she has 4 big healthy babies:flrt::flrt:


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Congrats to you too my Mate!!!!!!!!!!

We are both sharing this exciting time now , which is also a bit scary because things can go wrong easily unfortunately, let's just hope they'll all get the opportunity to grow old and happy!!!

Let's enjoy this moment : victory:

good luck with yours!!!!!!


----------



## davebrum (Feb 12, 2009)

congrats - all these baby threads are making me even more eager to get mine!


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*Skunks*

Congratulations on your new Arrivals, hope all goes well!!! 

Stuart.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Congrats Stoaty :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

davebrum said:


> congrats - all these baby threads are making me even more eager to get mine!


snap!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Congratulations Stoaty, I remember things not going too well last time, but fingers crossed for this time with you, it seems like everyone is having success at this time so lets hope you do too!


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you all. This time she is a different animal. Far more protective and you can see her curling up with the little ones. I can only presume that she had no milk last time as it was the wrong time of year and maybe with only one baby born there was not enough hormone level produced to stimulate the milk flow. There must be milk this time cause the little ones are still healthy and seem to be growing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

stoaty said:


> Thank you all. This time she is a different animal. Far more protective and you can see her curling up with the little ones. I can only presume that she had no milk last time as it was the wrong time of year and maybe with only one baby born there was not enough hormone level produced to stimulate the milk flow. There must be milk this time cause the little ones are still healthy and seem to be growing. Fingers crossed.


great news!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the new arrivals Stoaty & great to hear things are working out this time round :no1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

:flrt: congrats to you and the mum!

N


----------



## b.kiddo (Mar 19, 2009)

congrats, fancy putting any pics up when ready?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Not all skunks are like the other mum an will let you be part of babies an rearing 

in fact naimies has been very lucky in being so involved in his skunks birth 

most skunks would kill the kits accidently or purposely should anyone go poking about in their nest before they are ready for you to do so 

I dont think stoaty will want to disturb them just yet just incase anything should happen as he has had some losses previously


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Not all skunks are like the other mum an will let you be part of babies an rearing
> 
> in fact naimies has been very lucky in being so involved in his skunks birth
> 
> ...


He did say, when your ready  LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> He did say, when your ready  LOL


yeah i did see but i was just explaining that most skunks would rather kill you than cuddle you when they have a litter they are protecting hence why some people cant get pics for a few weeks


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

most skunks would rather kill you than cuddle you when they have a litter they are protecting /quote]

Got to say that does sum her up at present. I did get a couple of quick snaps today by putting the food at one end of the room and then waiting for her to go for it. She soon got wise though and started bringing it back piece by piece so that meant they were only rushed snaps.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

stoaty said:


> most skunks would rather kill you than cuddle you when they have a litter they are protecting /quote]
> 
> Got to say that does sum her up at present. I did get a couple of quick snaps today by putting the food at one end of the room and then waiting for her to go for it. She soon got wise though and started bringing it back piece by piece so that meant they were only rushed snaps.


 
LOL they really aint stupid animals are they :lol2:


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

piccys!!!!:flrt::2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you andy : victory:

there ya go stoaty piccys of your gorgas bubbas:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you both.
Ian


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ya welcome hun if they stopped showing andy accidently deleted them from pb lol


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow Stoaty what a beautiful 4 you have!!!!

their all so cute and great markings as well, love the taildotted one :flrt:

Wish you and the babies the very best and will follow this thread.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

One week on and they are doind really well. There are two of each sex but can't remember which is which on the pics - duuuurrrr. Will get some more pics up next week for you all.
Ian


----------



## naminé (Apr 19, 2009)

Really looking forward to it Stoaty

Mine are doing well too! :flrt: But I'm still not going to check sexes; will wait two more weeks, then I'd be able to handle them ; but they're growing like cabbage :2thumb:

Enjoy their still stinkless bottocks :whistling2:


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

naminé said:


> Really looking forward to it Stoaty
> 
> Mine are doing well too! :flrt: But I'm still not going to check sexes; will wait two more weeks, then I'd be able to handle them ; but they're growing like cabbage :2thumb:
> 
> Enjoy their still stinkless bottocks :whistling2:


Hay there. Glad to hear your babes are coming on well. Whats mum like? Is she still as trusting or turned more protective?

Ian


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

congrats on your bundles!:2thumb: hope things go good 4 you.


----------

